# Post Pictures of Albino Hedgies



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

I just put a deposit down on one and I'm very excited! For those of you who have albinos, can you post pictures of them please  Thanks!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaaw congrats on your baby! I was never a big fan of albinos until we got Pete, them I just fell in love with her piggy face! 

I can't post pictures on my phone but if you do a search for Pete I'm sure you'll find a few pictures of her.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

here are my 2 beanies. panda my rescue girl:

























and my beautiful bat eared holly 







/i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee171/englandpj/10-04-2010182926holly-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

@ Pammie: I am in LOVE with Holly's beautiful ears!

@ OP: My breeder has a beautiful albino hedgiemama: http://www.riddleshedgehogs.com/wp-cont ... Weeko1.jpg


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

This is a great idea for a thread  I will admit I was one of those people that got freaked out by the eyes but the more I see everyones albino the more I see their charm also.


----------



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, their all so cute! They remind me of pigs so much...which I like. I searched Pete and she's adorable! I would love to see more pictures of her.

Thanks again!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Pete says thank you for the kind words. 

We are working on more pictures... Trying to resocialize the little piggy!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Both of my little guys are albino. 
Moose.

















and Hiccup.








 
Congrats on your new hedgie!


----------



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

Aw, Moose and Hiccup are so cute! Thanks for the lovely pictures!


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

This is Ruby, out in the park. She was a special girl, big, friendly and (as hedgehogs go) smart.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Albinos are wonderful. Some people don't like the red eyes, but I find they are so expressive and like windows to their souls. I love albinos.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are a few of Lavender as a baby:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all so beautiful! I really hope that we can have an albino sometime in the future.


----------

